
SwiftlySocial- Repurpose your blog content into social content automatically - swiftlysocial
https://www.swiftly.social
======
swiftlysocial
Apologies all, I forgot to add a description.

I've recently developed the first version of SwiftlySocial and would love to
get people's feedback.

I'm new to this forum too. Any help would be greatly appreciated

Hitesh

